# Preferred tool to cut MDF sheets?



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm finally making progress on my amp rack/sub enclosure, and it's almost time to start cutting the MDF.

What's the preferred tool to cut with precision? I'm lucky that I can work with 2'x4' quarter-sheets of MDF for this project, but even those might be too unwieldy to run across my tablesaw. It's not a full-size saw [I wish], but rather one of those with a 10" blade that can sit on a workbench or a stand. It's some Task Force model that I bought slightly used. I'm not sure how square I can get the rip fence.

Something else I'm considering is to pick up a regular or mini circular saw. I have a lot of options as far as standard circular saws, but I'd rather have something smaller for maximum control, as I'm going to be using a wallboard square as a rip fence.

Something like this, if I can find it:

Black & Decker Power Tools

I know that's supposed to be held with the left hand, in order to keep the blade away from your body, but I'd be holding it with my right in order to see what I'm doing as I hold it against the fence.

Makita also makes something similar, but with a "right-hand" grip:

Makita USA - Tool Details - 5094DWD

Are either of these going to be good for working with MDF, or should I get something with a larger blade and a little bit more power...

Makita USA - Tool Details - BSS610

Or should I just get a standard circular saw, like this? It's left-handed, though:

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00918780000P?&cName=Evolv+Tools&sName=General+Purpose+Tools

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

you will need a couple of clamps to hold a straight edge in place, so plan for that. The t-square you are considering will not be enough without clamps.

I am not sure where you are getting this left hand /right hand info from...those were all standard right hand tools you showed. You might want to go to your local tool supply store or woodwoorker store and ask a few questions... ( not the local borg).


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

miniSQ said:


> you will need a couple of clamps to hold a straight edge in place, so plan for that. The t-square you are considering will not be enough without clamps.
> 
> I am not sure where you are getting this left hand /right hand info from...those were all standard right hand tools you showed. You might want to go to your local tool supply store or woodwoorker store and ask a few questions... ( not the local borg).


I have the clamps. I mean that the blade can be on either side of the handle. I want something I push with my right and has the blade on the inside (left) so I can see it. Most circular saws I see are the opposite.

*edit* I think what I might be looking for is a "trim saw".


----------



## mayhem (Apr 13, 2010)

The Black and Decker saw in your first link has a right handed grip and the cutting blade is on the lefthand side of the motor. This sounds like exactly what you're looking for.

Most power tools are right hand grip by default. You can tell just by looking for the lock button, you press it with your thumb while squeezing the trigger to lock the power on.

I second the motion of going to a local shop and checking out some power tools in person. Some places may even have some that you can try out so you can see what its like to cut with. I think that your concern about the handed-ness of the blade relative to the edge of the plane surface is a good detail to think about, but you'll probably find that you're worrying about nothing in the end. These are all small saws and you'll have absolutely no problem following the blade as it cuts.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

standard circ saw. Youll kill one of those toys with 3/4 mdf.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

mdf is very easy to cut and sand. mark your lines with a pencil (make them straight and accurate) and cut the mdf with almost any kind of saw.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I use a $25 skillsaw with a carbide blade, get one that is thinner cut. They bind on crappy wood (warped) but cut better and longer on good wood think this one is a Marathon was $7 or something. Have a straight edge of particle board with formica on both sides I got someplace its 1" maybe 10" wide. Clamp that on your marks and it cuts good as a table saw. Just hang off the horses or block it up and cut. Keep the saw against it. Get a saw with a laser light if you want, but I rarely look at the blade cut when using a straight edge. The blade is on the far side so it does not toss micro bullets of wood at you all the time, lol, and I use it with whatever hand reaches the best. Don't cut your fingers off, as with any saw be wary of them. Poor saw, I have a diamond blade and cut patio stones with it even, no problem. I did set up a fan so the motor didn't fill with dust.

It depends on the blade width, but the idea is to guide the saw by the notch in the front of the shoe, not the blade. You will have to cut carefully to build a sub box without gaps if you do it by hand. I've done smaller ones but then I have a lot of hours on one and I silicone them anyway. Using an edge is great. I use those plastic vicegrip looking clamps they are fast and low profile. You need an edge wide enough that will have the clamps clear the saw motor, or use C clamps upside down that are a pita to use compared to the speed clamps.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

A few months back I bought a Dewalt 18v cordless circular saw. Thing is a beast and has pretty nice battery life. I would buy an extra battery so you always have a fresh charge though.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Ive had horrible luck with a circular saw and any kind of guide. I got a $150 table saw from sears for christmas and it is working well for me. I keep a square nearby so i can set the rip fence since i dont trust it but you get what you pay for


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

King Nothing said:


> Ive had horrible luck with a circular saw and any kind of guide. I got a $150 table saw from sears for christmas and it is working well for me. I keep a square nearby so i can set the rip fence since i dont trust it but you get what you pay for


I have one of those smallish table saws, as well. I think I'm gonna try this before I go spending all kinds of money :\


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...ent&cName=Power+Tools&sName=Bench+Power+Tools

This is the saw that i have. I havent tried to cut a 4x8 sheet with it yet but 4x5 wasnt a problem for me


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

King Nothing said:


> http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...ent&cName=Power+Tools&sName=Bench+Power+Tools
> 
> This is the saw that i have. I havent tried to cut a 4x8 sheet with it yet but 4x5 wasnt a problem for me


I have one like that but from Lowes.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a skill saw that i use, i cant really cut a straight line worth a crap though. im gonna give it another try soon. and i wont be doing at at 2am like last time. other then that, i am starting to look at table saws. i really want to get a good one if i do though, dotn really have room for anthing but a portable on though, so i am looking at the Bosch 4100


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Magnesium wormdrive skilsaw  - Wormdrive Skilsaw -  . Even if you get a full-size table saw you still need one of these, cuz no way do you wanna rip 8' lengths. Get some clamps and an 8' or slightly longer laminated/treated board that will stay straight to use for your fence. You can cut perfect lines this way, but it takes a lil practice


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I work construction, and there only 4 brands I truly trust out there, those go as follows, Makita, mawaki, dewalt, and porta cable, and i only recently started liking porta cable, but they have nice stuff for finish work. 

when i built my boxes, my biggest problem was circle cuts, a normal speed router won't cut through this stuff, especily 3\4", the one i tried was osmething liek 1200 rpm and it didn't cut well, but i had a highspeed one as well that i was able to use fortnightly for me. but if you can use a wholesaw, use it, much easier. but bits and crap aint cheap, i spent more on bits than i did on material when i built my rear speaker boxes and rear deck.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

^ jigsaw


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

60ndown said:


> ^ jigsaw


thats sloppy  a regular mounted router with a cutting bit works as well.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

eviling said:


> I work construction, and there only 4 brands I truly trust out there, those go as follows, Makita, mawaki, dewalt, and porta cable, and i only recently started liking porta cable, but they have nice stuff for finish work.
> 
> when i built my boxes, my biggest problem was circle cuts, a normal speed router won't cut through this stuff, especily 3\4", the one i tried was osmething liek 1200 rpm and it didn't cut well, but i had a highspeed one as well that i was able to use fortnightly for me. but if you can use a wholesaw, use it, much easier. but bits and crap aint cheap, i spent more on bits than i did on material when i built my rear speaker boxes and rear deck.


I have no problem cutting holes with a regular old router and a 1/4 bit. I usually do it in 3 passes going deeper each pass


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> I have one like that but from Lowes.


Its identical to the ryobi that home depot sells for 30 or 40 more


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

This is my preferred tool to cut full sized sheets of anything.

G0623X 10" Sliding Tablesaw

>^..^<


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I use either a Ryobi or Craftsman circ. saw... both work great with a guide I made.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Catman said:


> This is my preferred tool to cut full sized sheets of anything.
> 
> G0623X 10" Sliding Tablesaw
> 
> >^..^<


that'll pay for it's self in one use :laugh:


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

OK, status report:

I managed to trim a couple of inches from the long side of a 2x4 sheet of 1/2" MDF on my "mini" 10" table saw. I found it... dangerous, because I had to basically hold the sheet from both ends, and approach the saw from the side to push it against the fence for the length of the cut. No good.

I ended up buying this interesting gadget tonight:

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00910872000P?vName=Tools+%26+Equipment&cName=Power+Tools&keyword=circular+saw

It's not the most powerful thing in the world, and it only can cut about 1" deep, but that's good enough for MDF and other uses around the house that I'll find. It's light enough to be able to control well with one hand and use against a fence, and it also cuts a very thin kerf - something like 1/16".


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

OK, status report:

I managed to trim a couple of inches from the long side of a 2x4 sheet of 1/2" MDF on my "mini" 10" table saw. I found it... dangerous, because I had to basically hold the sheet from both ends, and approach the saw from the side to push it against the fence for the length of the cut. No good.

I ended up buying this interesting gadget tonight:

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00910872000P?vName=Tools+%26+Equipment&cName=Power+Tools&keyword=circular+saw

It's not the most powerful thing in the world, and it only can cut about 1" deep, but that's good enough for MDF and other uses around the house that I'll find. It's light enough to be able to control well with one hand and use against a fence, and it also cuts a very thin kerf - something like 1/16".


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

if your "table" saw works for you, cut out an opening in a big piece of 3/4" mdf to drop the saw into that's supported by sawhorses. hard to explain i guess. Think router table for your table saw. Seen it on the job sites all the time, seems to work pretty well.



Edit:something like this...http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2201/2067812382_c6a0e1563b.jpg


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Catman said:


> This is my preferred tool to cut full sized sheets of anything.
> 
> G0623X 10" Sliding Tablesaw
> 
> >^..^<


Thats crap compared to this one

YouTube - Laguna Tools CNC Panelsaw Part 1


----------



## Jopop (Jun 23, 2008)

I use a $10 cheapo circular saw and a long straight edge (a plank will work if someone holds it while you cut), perfect cuts every time


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Jopop said:


> I use a $10 cheapo circular saw and a long straight edge (a plank will work if someone holds it while you cut), perfect cuts every time


I tried that. my problem was that the guide I was using flexed in the center of a long cut, leading to me not getting a straight cut. I tried to build a different kind of guide but I just couldnt get it to work


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Us a piece of particle board about a foot wide, cut really straight, it will not bow or anything.

Most people I know build a frame like this for a table saw to cut sheets. Most only do out one side. Free Table Saw Extension Plans - Free Panel Saw Plans You can also get those rollers on a stand to help. Some horses, 2x4, and a good 10' straightedge work for me but then I'm used to using it I did that for years at a job I had. We cut table tops and they had to fit together perfect and that is how we did it.

Family gave me a huge table saw, I think the table is near 4' square. But i don't have any room for it. It takes four men and a boy to move the thing as well, but wow does it cut nice you can hardly see blade marks. I wish I could bring it home.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

sqshoestring said:


> Us a piece of particle board about a foot wide, cut really straight, it will not bow or anything.
> 
> Most people I know build a frame like this for a table saw to cut sheets. Most only do out one side. Free Table Saw Extension Plans - Free Panel Saw Plans You can also get those rollers on a stand to help. Some horses, 2x4, and a good 10' straightedge work for me but then I'm used to using it I did that for years at a job I had. We cut table tops and they had to fit together perfect and that is how we did it.
> 
> Family gave me a huge table saw, I think the table is near 4' square. But i don't have any room for it. It takes four men and a boy to move the thing as well, but wow does it cut nice you can hardly see blade marks. I wish I could bring it home.


I love that frame deal. I think im going to build one now that folds up for easy storage. thanks for that


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

How to Build a Simple Circular Saw Guide for Straighter Cuts - Popularmechanics.com

Pretty much what I did for my guide. Works great!


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Ray21 said:


> How to Build a Simple Circular Saw Guide for Straighter Cuts - Popularmechanics.com
> 
> Pretty much what I did for my guide. Works great!


I have some 1/4" hard board i think i am gonna make one of thems in a few days


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

rockwell d40 14" table saw with the uni fence. 18" of infeed table, 5hp. its a beautiful thing


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

take your new skilsaw and measure to the edge of the blade on the side you want to cut from.. take that measurement and rip a piece of wood that wide 8 ft long.

Mark where you want your cut to go on both sides of your square sheet of wood. Take your cut piece of wood and place it on the marks on the side you want to make the cut on... take a pencil and mark the back edge of the thin strip of wood you have had cut. Take your thin piece of wood and clamp it to that line. Saves measuring everything two times.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I like my 3hp unisaw=)


----------

